# Look 695 Frame Issue?



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Can someone with a Look 695 do me a favor and check this out on there bike to see if this is normal?
When I lifted my bike up yesterday, I noticed a rattling sound coming from the frame, like something was inside the frame. I thought some dirt or small pebble might have gotten in through the drain hole, so I took out the E post and tried to shake it out. When I looked down into the frame I noticed some irregularities on the internal surface of the seat tube. See photo below. They're pretty substantial but don't appear to go to the surface. Is this normal or is it possible that the carbon is breaking down and chipping off into the bottom of the frame? I'm concerned as obviously if the frame is breaking down I would think this could be a potentially hazardous situation.

Thanks.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Marty, 

The 695 is made with a combination of a mold and bladder system (called the "multi process hot moulding" or MPHM). It allows us to control the shapes of the tubes more effectively. I have seen several cut out 695 frames and there are always a few places where the inner carbon layers show some irregularity. It is not a sign of the material breaking down.

Can you isolate where the rattle is coming from? Top tube? Bottom bracket?


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

While waiting for a reply I sent the photo off to a carbon repair company and this was their response:

"Thank you for your inquiry regrading the repair of your frame. This damage does appear to be damaged carbon fiber, any crack or grooves in carbon is considered to compromise the design. I would suggest to fix this as soon as possible."

I realise they're in the business of fixing carbon frames but despite Justin's repsonse, I'm still concerned. The larger oval defect is quite deep and the linear defects seem to eminate off it in a spider web fashion.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Martyk22 said:


> While waiting for a reply I sent the photo off to a carbon repair company and this was their response:
> 
> "Thank you for your inquiry regrading the repair of your frame. This damage does appear to be damaged carbon fiber, any crack or grooves in carbon is considered to compromise the design. I would suggest to fix this as soon as possible."
> 
> I realise they're in the business of fixing carbon frames but despite Justin's repsonse, I'm still concerned. The larger oval defect is quite deep and the linear defects seem to eminate off it in a spider web fashion.


If you are still concerned i would take it to the place of pourchase and give Justin or your closest Look Rep the chance to have a look at it and repair it or replace it. 

Twiggy.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

I intend to take the bike into my LBS where I purchased it on Saturday. Unfortunately, I live in NY and I think the closest Look Rep is in California, which means I would have to ship it there for them to take a look at it. I hoping Justin is correct in his assessment.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Marty, 

We would be more than happy to inspect it for you. Have your LBS give us a call when they have it and we'll take care of it from there.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Update:
Took my bike into my LBS this weekend. The rattling was coming from something inside one of my chainstays. The mechanic felt it was probably a piece of glue that broke off but felt there was nothing that could be done about it short of drilling a hole in the chainstay and filling it with foam, as there is no opening to get it out from. Since I only hear it when I lift up the bike, not when riding, I'll just live with it.

He also felt the defects seen in the seat tube have probaly been there since the beginning (a year ago) and should not pose a safety hazzard. I'm going to keep an eye on it over time just to make sure it's not getting worse. In any event, the frame has a 5 year warranty and Look has assured me they will take care of it if necessary.


----------



## gunder (Jan 15, 2007)

I think the rattling would drive me crazy over time. Especially after spending $5K plus for the frame. Since we're coming up on winter, it might be a good time to send the frame back to Look and have them repair/replace the frame.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

If I heard the rattling when I rode, I agree, that would drive me crazy too. But I don't, I only hear it when I pick the bike up off the ground and angle it, so at this point anyway, no big deal.


----------

